# Anti mask civil disobedience rally



## Ronni (Jul 12, 2020)

Stupid is as stupid does


----------



## Keesha (Jul 12, 2020)

Legal open carry welcome. 
Sounds like they mean business.
Scary stuff.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 12, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Stupid is as srupid does
> View attachment 113409


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jul 12, 2020)

So here's the thing. If it's OK to protest by  Black Lives Matter (and it totally is) then this protest is OK too. You may not like it. You don't have to attend. If they get the virus, they will pay the price. Or not. But free speech is free speech. Get over it.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 12, 2020)

Between this CV-19 pandemic, and these BLM protests, I think millions of people in the U.S. are going borderline Nuts.  The more I watch the news, the happier I am to be living in a quiet rural area.  2020, IMO, is going to go down in history as one of the most divisive in the nations history.


----------



## rgp (Jul 13, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> So here's the thing. If it's OK to protest by  Black Lives Matter (and it totally is) then this protest is OK too. You may not like it. You don't have to attend. If they get the virus, they will pay the price. Or not. But free speech is free speech. Get over it.




 Agree ...


----------



## Ronni (Jul 13, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> So here's the thing. If it's OK to protest by  Black Lives Matter (and it totally is) then this protest is OK too. You may not like it. You don't have to attend. If they get the virus, they will pay the price. Or not. But free speech is free speech. Get over it.


Totally ok to peacefully protest whatever the hell you want. Just as it is totally ok for me to find some protests ridiculous, dangerous, or counter-productive.

Or stupid....this is an anti-mask protest, and yet “masks are optional”. What is the POINT? If you are strongly opinionated enough to want to vehemently protest, why would you be doing the very thing that you are protesting AGAINST???


----------



## rgp (Jul 13, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Totally ok to peacefully protest whatever the hell you want. Just as it is totally ok for me to find some protests ridiculous, dangerous, or counter-productive.
> 
> Or stupid....this is an anti-mask protest, and yet “masks are optional”. What is the POINT? If you are strongly opinionated enough to want to vehemently protest, why would you be doing the very thing that you are protesting AGAINST???




 Not optional everywhere ...... They became mandatory here last week.


----------



## Ronni (Jul 13, 2020)

rgp said:


> Not optional everywhere ...... They became mandatory here last week.


They’re mandatory here too. Signs posted everywhere. For the most part people are complying, though I’ve noticed what I hope isn’t becoming a trend where folks will mask up to get past the door watchdogs, then will immediately pull it down below their chins. Sort of defeats the purpose. There are people in the store that they’re going to get closer than 6 foot to, because store aisles simply aren’t wide enough to allow that much distance.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 13, 2020)

How very juvenile. They think they are being clever, but they are just demonstrating how stupid they are.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 13, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> So here's the thing. If it's OK to protest by  Black Lives Matter (and it totally is) then this protest is OK too. You may not like it. You don't have to attend. If they get the virus, they will pay the price. Or not. But free speech is free speech. Get over it.


Fair enough.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 13, 2020)

It figures it would be in my state of Ohio.  Yes we do have some real Knuckleheads here.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 13, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> It figures it would be in my state of Ohio.  Yes we do have some real Knuckleheads here.


Plenty of 'em here in CA, too.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 13, 2020)

Wonder how these whiners would have felt about food rationing during WWII?  Or gas rationing back in the early 70s.

You don't always get what you want.  Only spoiled brats think they have that right.  Next thing they will protest that they shouldn't be required to not drink and drive, or that they are required to wear pants in Walmart.  Nobody's freedom is complete unless they live under a rock somewhere.

The point for me, while I agree that people have the right to protest that it's Tuesday if they want to, the fact that they don't wear a mask doesn't make much difference to those that refuse to do so, it can have a big impact on others.  Your mask doesn't really protect you, but it  can protect others.  It isn't a matter of freedom, it is a matter of public health.  I don't have much sympathy if those protesters get the virus, but I do not think that it's OK for them to take the chance and then spread the virus to others just because they are too self-centered to wear a mask.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 13, 2020)

I agree, Butterfly.  Although these idiots will _immediately _only infect those clueless enough to attend their adolescent little rally, this disease spreads exponentially and largely invisibly. They will bring it home to unsuspecting family members, neighbors, co-workers, etc.  

So their meeting is on July 18?  Watch for the Ohio numbers to go up dramatically around July 23, and continue to rise in the weeks thereafter.

Great thinking, folks. We have a killer disease that is wreaking havoc, and doing its best to destroy this country. So lets all get together in close quarters and see what we can do to help the virus along.  Yup, we "patriot groups" stand for FREEDOM!  A new front-runner for the Darwin Awards!


----------



## LindaB (Jul 13, 2020)

A discussion with my 65 year old sister got very heated today. She is saying it's  Communism to make people wear masks, Covid 19 is just "a bad flu," and accused me of disregarding anyone's opinion if it differs from mine. I say that I am on the side of health and science, not politics.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 13, 2020)

In our State, the numbers are climbing among those aged 30 or less.  I guess these younger people think they are immune, and can continue to Party.  It will be interesting to see what happens when the nations universities begin to hold their Fall classes.  Already, our largest university has announced that Masks Will be Mandatory....but even so, if these youngsters continue to ignore the warnings during their non-class time, there will be little improvement in the numbers.  

We're a bit concerned about what the State public schools will be doing....our little great grandkids will be affected by whatever policies are instituted if/when school begins again.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 13, 2020)

@LindaB 
Are you the person who has a sister who went to a Chinese Buffet in Florida?


----------



## LindaB (Jul 13, 2020)

Ronni said:


> They’re mandatory here too. Signs posted everywhere. For the most part people are complying, though I’ve noticed what I hope isn’t becoming a trend where folks will mask up to get past the door watchdogs, then will immediately pull it down below their chins. Sort of defeats the purpose. There are people in the store that they’re going to get closer than 6 foot to, because store aisles simply aren’t wide enough to allow that much distance.


They say"mandatory" however we are also told there is no way to enforce that, so really they're optional. As I have said, I'm on the side of health and science and would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## LindaB (Jul 13, 2020)

Pepper said:


> @LindaB
> Are you the person who has a sister who went to a Chinese Buffet in Florida?


Yes


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jul 13, 2020)

I'm definitely on the right-wing side of the political spectrum.  But I don't understand this kind of thing at all.  I'm happy to wear a mask when I go out.  It seems like a relatively painless way to cut down on the spread of the virus.  

And every mask ordinance I have seen has words to the effect that "masks must be worn when social distancing cannot be observed."  Sounds reasonable enough.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 13, 2020)

I've been thinking about that, @LindaB, and the conclusion I came to is that Florida is nuts to allow these businesses to operate, particularly a buffet that everyone touches.  We are only now having outdoor dining (which I wouldn't do under these circumstances though I love it normally.)

That's what happens when politics rule science.


----------



## Ronni (Jul 13, 2020)

LindaB said:


> They say"mandatory" however we are also told there is no way to enforce that, so really they're optional. As I have said, I'm on the side of health and science and would rather be safe than sorry.


Yes.  I believe  the law is that businesses can be fined for not enforcing the mandate, but consumers have no such penalty


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jul 13, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> So here's the thing. If it's OK to protest by  Black Lives Matter (and it totally is) then this protest is OK too. You may not like it. You don't have to attend. If they get the virus, they will pay the price. Or not. But free speech is free speech. Get over it.



Actually free speech does not encompass law-breaking.


Pepper said:


> I've been thinking about that, @LindaB, and the conclusion I came to is that Florida is nuts to allow these businesses to operate, particularly a buffet that everyone touches.  We are only now having outdoor dining (which I wouldn't do under these circumstances though I love it normally.)
> 
> That's what happens when politics rule science.


It would be interesting to see how bacteria and viruses spread at a buffet even during non-pandemic times.  I stopped eating at salad bars after I saw news footage of a man surreptitiously spraying such set-ups with a dreadful mix of water and effluents.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 13, 2020)

@JimBob1952 
You seem more like a reasonable person than a right wing one.  More like a George Will than a Tucker Carlson for example.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jul 13, 2020)

Pepper said:


> @JimBob1952
> You seem more like a reasonable person than a right wing one.  More like a George Will than a Tucker Carlson for example.



Well, I'm non-Fox and didn't vote for you-know-who.  But I find plenty of idiocy on both sides of the aisle.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 13, 2020)

JimBob1952 said:


> Well, I'm non-Fox and didn't vote for you-know-who.  But *I find plenty of idiocy on both sides of the aisle.*


That's because it's there to be found!


----------



## gennie (Jul 13, 2020)

Don't remember where I read it and cannot find the quote but apparently 40 to 50% of Floridians tested are positive but are asymptomatic and it is not yet determined *if* or *at what point* a person is contagious but without symptoms..  

If this is more rumor rather than fact,  I apologize in advance.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 13, 2020)

Note to all teenagers: Refuse to wear condoms. Only terrorists and communists wear them.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 13, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> So here's the thing. If it's OK to protest by  Black Lives Matter (and it totally is) then this protest is OK too. You may not like it. You don't have to attend. If they get the virus, they will pay the price. Or not. But free speech is free speech. Get over it.


But when these individuals contract covid and go back out into the community, they're likely to be spreading it.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 13, 2020)

Actually, I wondered if that sign in the original post was on the level, it sounded so insane. So I googled. Here's what I came up with.

They even _look _stupid! 

https://www.ohiochristian.edu/news/ocu-students-stand-freedom


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 13, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Yes.  I believe  the law is that businesses can be fined for not enforcing the mandate, but consumers have no such penalty



Here the customer gets a fine, too.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 13, 2020)

LindaB said:


> A discussion with my 65 year old sister got very heated today. She is saying it's  Communism to make people wear masks, Covid 19 is just "a bad flu," and accused me of disregarding anyone's opinion if it differs from mine. I say that I am on the side of health and science, not politics.



How in the world is it Communism to require masks in a pandemic?  Ask her if it is Communism to require seatbelts.  Or helmets on motorcycles.  Or speed limits.  Or a zillion other things.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 13, 2020)

Went to a supermarket for the first time in a long while today. They had a "spotter" at the entrance, with hand sanitizer for customers and wipes for the carts. It was good to see everyone wearing a mask. 

Throughout the mall, almost everyone was wearing a mask. I don't know if security was asking non-masked customers to leave or not, though there are posted flyers on all the doors regarding masks.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 13, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Plenty of 'em here in CA, too.


Don't leave out South Carolina. When it comes to being nutty, we are always a contender.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 13, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Went to a supermarket for the first time in a long while today. They had a "spotter" at the entrance, with hand sanitizer for customers and wipes for the carts. It was good to see everyone wearing a mask.
> 
> Throughout the mall, almost everyone was wearing a mask. I don't know if security was asking non-masked customers to leave or not, though there are posted flyers on all the doors regarding masks.


Isn’t it great going out and seeing people co-operating to what is needed to help control the spread of this deadly virus. While out shopping and seeing others with masks on just like you, makes you realize just how together we are in this. I can’t comprehend people getting upset about wearing a mask and social distancing to protect others and ourselves. Most people are empathetic to others.
Its also somewhat surreal too. I’m certainly not used to it yet but have a nice and comfortable mask that I can easily breathe in. Soon it will be mandatory out our way to wear masks in public stores & facilities.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2020)

LindaB said:


> A discussion with my 65 year old sister got very heated today. She is saying it's  Communism to make people wear masks, Covid 19 is just "a bad flu," and accused me of disregarding anyone's opinion if it differs from mine. I say that I am on the side of health and science, not politics.


you might try telling your sister, that Covid-19 is not ''just a bad flu'' it's a viciously bad pneumonia... and if she'd ever seen anyone who has it gasping for breath  and  trying desperately to suck in  air metaphorically  through the skin of an inflated balloon, while simultaneously bleeding profusely through their nasal passage.. she might think differently ..about not protecting herself and others from  from the disease......

This is not simply a bad flu...this thing attacks the lungs like no other virus ever has, actually turns the lungs to sponge in the worst cases leaving permanent damage and death!!

I wish they would bring in big fines for those ignoring the mandatory law...  people might not care about their health or other peoples.. but hit them in the pocket and they'll soon comply


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Went to a supermarket for the first time in a long while today. They had a "spotter" at the entrance, with hand sanitizer for customers and wipes for the carts. It was good to see everyone wearing a mask.
> 
> Throughout the mall, almost everyone was wearing a mask. I don't know if security was asking non-masked customers to leave or not, though there are posted flyers on all the doors regarding masks.


the whole time this pandemic has been here, in every store, and supermarket there has been security at the doors with sanitizers for customers and for the trolleys.. but everyone has been relied on to use their common sense to wear masks, and sadly most people don't.. 

When standing in a queue to get into the supermarket of approx 60 people, I could probably count 8 or 9 people wearing masks... even less now that  all non essential shops are open. It's almost by opening everything again that people believe the threat has gone away...and it hasn't by a long chalk


----------



## Bee (Jul 14, 2020)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-53397617


----------



## StarSong (Jul 14, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> When standing in a queue to get into the supermarket of *approx 60 people, I could probably count 8 or 9 people wearing masks*... even less now that all non essential shops are open. It's almost by opening everything again that people believe the threat has gone away...and it hasn't by a long chalk


It's absolutely shocking that that people can be so irresponsible and cavalier.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2020)

StarSong said:


> It's absolutely shocking that that people can be so irresponsible and cavalier.


I should have added, along with non essential stores being open again.. pub, restaurants . hair salons, even gyms, are once again open and we can fly abroad again..not to the USA or Portugal where Covid is still too high... but given all these things are now available as before, it's apparent to me that with that comes a feeling by a huge number  of the masses that we no longer have any problems in catching the virus.. or suffering seriously from it, despite experts opinions to the contrary..

In Spain, they have now reversed the decision on no masks, and masks have become not only mandatory again as from midnight tonight , in all public places except the beach,  but including even the most remote speces outside.. so my daughter who lives in the mountains will have to wear a mask while she's at the reservoir even tho' there is no-one else there, and much as it sounds ridiculous..and I agree that wearing a mask in a remote empty location is over the top.., drones are sent regularly to check over the mountainous areas.. so she could face a very steep fine if she's caught without, and at 100 deg temps it's a lot to have to endure, and all because other people couldn't be bothered for their own safety and others to don a mask when requested to keep everyone safe and reduce the incidence of Covid-19...


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 14, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Wonder how these whiners would have felt about food rationing during WWII?  Or gas rationing back in the early 70s.
> 
> You don't always get what you want.  Only spoiled brats think they have that right.  Next thing they will protest that they shouldn't be required to not drink and drive, or that they are required to wear pants in Walmart.  Nobody's freedom is complete unless they live under a rock somewhere.
> 
> The point for me, while I agree that people have the right to protest that it's Tuesday if they want to, the fact that they don't wear a mask doesn't make much difference to those that refuse to do so, it can have a big impact on others.  Your mask doesn't really protect you, but it  can protect others.  It isn't a matter of freedom, it is a matter of public health.  I don't have much sympathy if those protesters get the virus, but I do not think that it's OK for them to take the chance and then spread the virus to others just because they are too self-centered to wear a mask.



Good grief Butterfly you said that sooooo perfectly a simple thumb sign isn't enough........*B R A V O !!!!*


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 14, 2020)

LindaB said:


> A discussion with my 65 year old sister got very heated today. She is saying it's  Communism to make people wear masks, Covid 19 is just "a bad flu," and accused me of disregarding anyone's opinion if it differs from mine. I say that I am on the side of health and science, not politics.


On the bright side Linda, she's made it clear who is the smarter sister. There's that anyway. I hope that discussion was not in person, as she's toxic in many ways I'm afraid.* I had a pig headed sister too but I learned....*


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 14, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I've been thinking about that, @LindaB, and the conclusion I came to is that Florida is nuts to allow these businesses to operate, particularly a buffet that everyone touches.  We are only now having outdoor dining (which I wouldn't do under these circumstances though I love it normally.)
> 
> That's what happens when politics rule science.



I think it is not entirely politics. It is about economics and fear that there will be another recession. The problem is that opening up the economy too soon will not stave off recession because the second wave of the pandemic will hit economies even harder. The trouble is that most politicians come from the school that prioritises finance and wealth over public health.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 14, 2020)

Sunny said:


> I agree, Butterfly.  Although these idiots will _immediately _only infect those clueless enough to attend their adolescent little rally, this disease spreads exponentially and largely invisibly. They will bring it home to unsuspecting family members, neighbors, co-workers, etc.
> 
> So their meeting is on July 18?  Watch for the Ohio numbers to go up dramatically around July 23, and continue to rise in the weeks thereafter.
> 
> Great thinking, folks. We have a killer disease that is wreaking havoc, and doing its best to destroy this country. So lets all get together in close quarters and see what we can do to help the virus along.  Yup, we "patriot groups" stand for FREEDOM!  A new front-runner for the Darwin Awards!


Our numbers are going up already because of Knuckleheads like them who refuse to wear masks and do stupid things in public


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 14, 2020)

Whoops my mistake..wrong thread.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 14, 2020)

I'd like to add that my state isn't the only one with idiots refusing to wear masks and everywhere there are people refusing to wear masks who r making this problem worse


----------



## DaveA (Jul 15, 2020)

What the Hell does "Open Carry" have to do with the Covid 19 disease?????

Are these just anti -government nutcases that follow the lead regarding everything "anti-government". And what in God's name would I be carrying one of my handguns to a rally that has to do with disease control?

I've always owned guns but today's crowd almost make me ashamed to admit it.  Never have I , my dad, my grandfather, or anyone else in my family EVER carried a gun when going about their daily business.   None of were ever that frightened.  Some must live in really crappy parts of the country or are easily frightened if a gun is necessary to go to the grocery, pharmacy, or a health rally.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 15, 2020)

DaveA said:


> What the Hell does "Open Carry" have to do with the Covid 19 disease?????
> 
> Are these just anti -government nutcases that follow the lead regarding everything "anti-government". And what in God's name would I be carrying one of my handguns to a rally that has to do with disease control?
> 
> I've always owned guns but today's crowd almost make me ashamed to admit it.  Never have I , my dad, my grandfather, or anyone else in my family EVER carried a gun when going about their daily business.   None of were ever that frightened.  Some must live in really crappy parts of the country or are easily frightened if a gun is necessary to go to the grocery, pharmacy, or a health rally.


Maybe they're just trying to intimidate everybody else?


----------

